# Texas SSO Members Check In



## M3CHK1LLA

some of us thought it would be a good idea to start this thread to see who all is from the lone star state. where are you? post up & add you name to the list...


1. Mojo Raygun austin
2. Daf57 Whitehouse, a burb of Tyler
3. M3CHK1LLA dfw
4. lurgar houston
5. flint757 South Houston (Clear Lake Area)
6. Razzy Amarillo
7. watson503 Houston
8. JLocrian Arlington
9. shanejohnson02 Texarkana
10. toiletstand el paso
11. rekab Arlington
12. icos211 Dallas/Stephenville
13. Argo Denton (North DFW)
14. Sephiroth952 Forney
15. Thep Dallas (poop)
16. DslDwg Houston
17. BornToLooze Baytown
18. Mendez spring
19. ATOMICxTomato Dallas
20. alexander12014 Seagoville
21. tedtan Houston
22. fretninjadave El Paso
23. ras1988 Laredo
24. remorse is for the dead Houston
25. Mojo Raygun Austin
26. The Reverend Magnolia / Arlington
27. texshred777 Austin
28. 
29. 
30. 
31.


----------



## lurgar

Houston here.


----------



## flint757

South Houston (Clear Lake Area) here.


----------



## Razzy

Amarillo area here.


----------



## watson503

Houstone


----------



## JLocrian

Arlington!


----------



## shanejohnson02

Texarkana


----------



## toiletstand

thup doodth


----------



## rekab

DFdubya
Arlington to be exact


----------



## icos211

Allen, shall be relocating to Tarleton State in Stephenville in 20 days. Proud to be Texan, despite the hate!


----------



## Argo

Denton (North DFW)


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

any sig ideas? tx licence plate...


----------



## icos211

That's bad ass. If only something could be done with the bluer plate featuring the cowboy and space shuttle, personally my favorite.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

icos211 said:


> That's bad ass. If only something could be done with the bluer plate featuring the cowboy and space shuttle, personally my favorite.



here ya go brah... 

Luxury Series

ive wasted many hours thinking of cool or witty ideas for my cars, enjoy


----------



## Sephiroth952

Forney, TX checkin in.


----------



## Thep

poop


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Thep said:


> poop



yeah, i used to live in oak cliff too...


----------



## DslDwg

Houston


----------



## BornToLooze

Baytown


----------



## Mendez

I used to be in Houston, but kept going north. now I'm in spring.


----------



## ATOMICxTomato

Dallas,Tx here


----------



## alexander12014

Seagoville =( lol


----------



## tedtan

Houston.


----------



## fretninjadave

El Paso


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

list updated...

...i know there are more of us.


----------



## ras1988

Laredo here.


----------



## remorse is for the dead

Houston


----------



## Mojo Raygun

Austin here....


----------



## The Reverend

Formerly of Austin, now in Magnolia, thirty minutes north of Houston, and moving to Arlington in eight days.

I see nobody liked the list idea?


----------



## texshred777

Austin, here.


----------



## gunshow86de

The Reverend said:


> I see nobody liked the list idea?



1. gunshow86de - Spring, TX


----------



## Rick

Austin ....ing Texas.


----------



## nojyeloot

Mansfield/Arlington


----------



## The Reverend

gunshow86de said:


> 1. gunshow86de - Spring, TX



2. The Reverend - Houston/Arlington, TX

First is worst, second is best, SON.


----------



## lurgar

The Reverend said:


> now in Magnolia



Ha ha really? I grew up there. 

And since I thought everybody was going to just put the nearest big city and not their own, I should update mine. I'm around Lake Conroe.


----------



## icos211

lurgar said:


> Ha ha really? I grew up there.
> 
> And since I thought everybody was going to just put the nearest big city and not their own, I should update mine. I'm around Lake Conroe.



I put the "smaller" town I'm from. Then I'm in the list as the nearest big city. Talk about small towns in Texas, though, I met a guy who's hometown's claim to fame was that there were 3 traffic lights in the county, and the town held two of them.


----------



## Razzy

icos211 said:


> I put the "smaller" town I'm from. Then I'm in the list as the nearest big city. Talk about small towns in Texas, though, I met a guy who's hometown's claim to fame was that there were 3 traffic lights in the county, and the town held two of them.



"Welcome to Statutoryville. Home of 66% of the traffic lights in Farmrape County!"


----------



## dickandsmithh

Fort Worth here


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

i can not edit the orig post anymore...from now on we will have to add to the list. you can either copy & paste yours or just post your name & city and i'll add it later.

1. Mojo Raygun austin
2. Daf57 Whitehouse, a burb of Tyler
3. M3CHK1LLA dfw
4. lurgar houston
5. flint757 South Houston (Clear Lake Area)
6. Razzy Amarillo
7. watson503 Houston
8. JLocrian Arlington
9. shanejohnson02 Texarkana
10. toiletstand el paso
11. rekab Arlington
12. icos211 Dallas/Stephenville
13. Argo Denton (North DFW)
14. Sephiroth952 Forney
15. Thep Dallas (poop)
16. DslDwg Houston
17. BornToLooze Baytown
18. Mendez spring
19. ATOMICxTomato Dallas
20. alexander12014 Seagoville
21. tedtan Houston
22. fretninjadave El Paso
23. ras1988 Laredo
24. remorse is for the dead Houston
25. Mojo Raygun Austin
26. The Reverend Magnolia / Arlington
27. texshred777 Austin
28. gunshow86de Spring
29. Rick Austin
30. nojyeloot Mansfield/Arlington
31. dickandsmithh Fort Worth
32.
33.


----------



## Forrest_H

Austin!


----------



## RadDadTV

Denton, TX here! I'm pleasantly surprised to how many people around the DFW are here


----------



## ThePhilosopher

1. Mojo Raygun austin
2. Daf57 Whitehouse, a burb of Tyler
3. M3CHK1LLA dfw
4. lurgar houston
5. flint757 South Houston (Clear Lake Area)
6. Razzy Amarillo
7. watson503 Houston
8. JLocrian Arlington
9. shanejohnson02 Texarkana
10. toiletstand el paso
11. rekab Arlington
12. icos211 Dallas/Stephenville
13. Argo Denton (North DFW)
14. Sephiroth952 Forney
15. Thep Dallas (poop)
16. DslDwg Houston
17. BornToLooze Baytown
18. Mendez spring
19. ATOMICxTomato Dallas
20. alexander12014 Seagoville
21. tedtan Houston
22. fretninjadave El Paso
23. ras1988 Laredo
24. remorse is for the dead Houston
25. Mojo Raygun Austin
26. The Reverend Magnolia / Arlington
27. texshred777 Austin
28. gunshow86de Spring
29. Rick Austin
30. nojyeloot Mansfield/Arlington
31. dickandsmithh Fort Worth
32. ThePhilosopher Katy
33. NolanLikesLions Denton
34. Forrest_H Austin


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

NolanLikesLions said:


> Denton, TX here! I'm pleasantly surprised to how many people around the DFW are here



me too...

i feel a meet / jam coming on.


----------



## Cynic

Paris, Texas


----------



## Thep

I've offered this along time ago in the past, but nothing came of it.

But if someone wants to organize a meetup, I have a great venue to host (big acoustically treated ballroom with lots of outlets) 

Seriously, lets get a party going.


----------



## The Reverend

Thep said:


> I've offered this along time ago in the past, but nothing came of it.
> 
> But if someone wants to organize a meetup, I have a great venue to host (big acoustically treated ballroom with lots of outlets)
> 
> Seriously, lets get a party going.



It's tough when Texas is such a huge, huge state. We could definitely get like a central Texas meetup going. Get some of the Houston guys to drive up to Dallas, along with Austin. There's a few guys down in McAllen and the whole Rio Grande Valley area I've talked to here before, but they're kind of f--ked by being ten hours away.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

the way we've done it in the past at a few of the car forums im on, is that each big city have members meet up at a car show/meet etc.

same thing could work, guys in dfw could meet at a concert or have jam session at some music store...guys from houston, austin could have there own meetings.

then maybe once a year have a huge meet at a central place.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

if you want to add the sso-tx banner to your sig, follow these directions. at first i couldnt get it to work cause i was going through photobucket and it kept say file was too large.



icos211 said:


> As for the sig pic, save it to your computer, then in edit signature use the choose file option. Pick it, then hit save changes. After that, if you reload the page, it should have it pictured under the box where you enter text. Beside the pic there should be an "Insert signature picture" link looking line. Click that and it will enter "[SIGPIC][/SIGPIC]" in the text box. Save changes and done.


----------



## ddtonfire

Corpus Christi here


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

ATX reporting in


----------



## Nonservium

DFW checking in. Highland Village/Lewisville


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

1. Mojo Raygun austin
2. Daf57 Whitehouse, a burb of Tyler
3. M3CHK1LLA dfw
4. lurgar houston
5. flint757 South Houston (Clear Lake Area)
6. Razzy Amarillo
7. watson503 Houston
8. JLocrian Arlington
9. shanejohnson02 Texarkana
10. toiletstand el paso
11. rekab Arlington
12. icos211 Dallas/Stephenville
13. Argo Denton (North DFW)
14. Sephiroth952 Forney
15. Thep Dallas (poop)
16. DslDwg Houston
17. BornToLooze Baytown
18. Mendez spring
19. ATOMICxTomato Dallas
20. alexander12014 Seagoville
21. tedtan Houston
22. fretninjadave El Paso
23. ras1988 Laredo
24. remorse is for the dead Houston
25. Mojo Raygun Austin
26. The Reverend Magnolia / Arlington
27. texshred777 Austin
28. gunshow86de Spring
29. Rick Austin
30. nojyeloot Mansfield/Arlington
31. dickandsmithh Fort Worth
32. ThePhilosopher Katy
33. NolanLikesLions Denton
34. Forrest_H Austin
35. Cynic Paris
36. ddtonfire Corpus Christi
37. TheWarAgainstTime ATX
38. Nonservium DFW - Highland Village/Lewisville
39. Mindcrime1204 San Antonio
40. esphil San Antonio
41.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Sup from San Antonio, TX mofos!

btw, my in car dash said 106 yesterday


----------



## esphil

Sup from SA, its insanely hot here lately.


----------



## Rick

We should probably all keep tabs off ss.org just to make things easier. 

http://www.facebook.com/richarddanielwindsor


----------



## The Reverend

I'm already friends with you on Facebook, Rick, so what should I do?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

updated...

quite a few ppl so far.


----------



## Mason Vickers

Corpus Christi reporting in.


----------



## Paralax

Mason Vickers said:


> Corpus Christi reporting in.



Corpus Christi!


----------



## The Reverend

Are we allowed to throw up names of people we know live here, or is it better to let them post if they feel so inclined?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

The Reverend said:


> Are we allowed to throw up names of people we know live here, or is it better to let them post if they feel so inclined?



i'd rather send them a link and let them decide if they wanna post up that info.


----------



## bouVIP

Hey guys~
from San Antonio


----------



## brynotherhino

Cynic said:


> Paris, Texas


My cousins grew up in Paris! 

Annnd Im in Midland. Its almost cool haha.


----------



## RadDadTV

M3CHK1LLA said:


> me too...
> 
> i feel a meet / jam coming on.



That would be so dope, just don't set it up when I'm out on tour hahah


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

1. Mojo Raygun austin
2. Daf57 Whitehouse, a burb of Tyler
3. M3CHK1LLA dfw
4. lurgar houston
5. flint757 South Houston (Clear Lake Area)
6. Razzy Amarillo
7. watson503 Houston
8. JLocrian Arlington
9. shanejohnson02 Texarkana
10. toiletstand el paso
11. rekab Arlington
12. icos211 Dallas/Stephenville
13. Argo Denton (North DFW)
14. Sephiroth952 Forney
15. Thep Dallas (poop)
16. DslDwg Houston
17. BornToLooze Baytown
18. Mendez spring
19. ATOMICxTomato Dallas
20. alexander12014 Seagoville
21. tedtan Houston
22. fretninjadave El Paso
23. ras1988 Laredo
24. remorse is for the dead Houston
25. Mojo Raygun Austin
26. The Reverend Magnolia / Arlington
27. texshred777 Austin
28. gunshow86de Spring
29. Rick Austin
30. nojyeloot Mansfield/Arlington
31. dickandsmithh Fort Worth
32. ThePhilosopher Katy
33. NolanLikesLions Denton
34. Forrest_H Austin
35. Cynic Paris
36. ddtonfire Corpus Christi
37. TheWarAgainstTime ATX
38. Nonservium DFW - Highland Village/Lewisville
39. Mindcrime1204 San Antonio
40. esphil San Antonio
41. Mason Vickers Corpus Christi
42. Paralax Corpus Christi
43. bouVIP San Antonio
44. brynotherhino Midland
45. 
46. 
47.


----------



## Forkface

HELL PASO CHECKING IN.

1. Mojo Raygun austin
2. Daf57 Whitehouse, a burb of Tyler
3. M3CHK1LLA dfw
4. lurgar houston
5. flint757 South Houston (Clear Lake Area)
6. Razzy Amarillo
7. watson503 Houston
8. JLocrian Arlington
9. shanejohnson02 Texarkana
10. toiletstand el paso
11. rekab Arlington
12. icos211 Dallas/Stephenville
13. Argo Denton (North DFW)
14. Sephiroth952 Forney
15. Thep Dallas (poop)
16. DslDwg Houston
17. BornToLooze Baytown
18. Mendez spring
19. ATOMICxTomato Dallas
20. alexander12014 Seagoville
21. tedtan Houston
22. fretninjadave El Paso
23. ras1988 Laredo
24. remorse is for the dead Houston
25. Mojo Raygun Austin
26. The Reverend Magnolia / Arlington
27. texshred777 Austin
28. gunshow86de Spring
29. Rick Austin
30. nojyeloot Mansfield/Arlington
31. dickandsmithh Fort Worth
32. ThePhilosopher Katy
33. NolanLikesLions Denton
34. Forrest_H Austin
35. Cynic Paris
36. ddtonfire Corpus Christi
37. TheWarAgainstTime ATX
38. Nonservium DFW - Highland Village/Lewisville
39. Mindcrime1204 San Antonio
40. esphil San Antonio
41. Mason Vickers Corpus Christi
42. Paralax Corpus Christi
43. bouVIP San Antonio
44. brynotherhino Midland
45. Forkface El Paso
46. 
47.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ glad to see you made it.





NolanLikesLions said:


> That would be so dope, just don't set it up when I'm out on tour hahah


----------



## iliketofish

Fort Worth here

Also I feel this may be appropriate


----------



## RyanM1543

Checking in from Seguin:


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

updated

1. Mojo Raygun austin
2. Daf57 Whitehouse, a burb of Tyler
3. M3CHK1LLA dfw
4. lurgar houston
5. flint757 South Houston (Clear Lake Area)
6. Razzy Amarillo
7. watson503 Houston
8. JLocrian Arlington
9. shanejohnson02 Texarkana
10. toiletstand el paso
11. rekab Arlington
12. icos211 Dallas/Stephenville
13. Argo Denton (North DFW)
14. Sephiroth952 Forney
15. Thep Dallas (poop)
16. DslDwg Houston
17. BornToLooze Baytown
18. Mendez spring
19. ATOMICxTomato Dallas
20. alexander12014 Seagoville
21. tedtan Houston
22. fretninjadave El Paso
23. ras1988 Laredo
24. remorse is for the dead Houston
25. Mojo Raygun Austin
26. The Reverend Magnolia / Arlington
27. texshred777 Austin
28. gunshow86de Spring
29. Rick Austin
30. nojyeloot Mansfield/Arlington
31. dickandsmithh Fort Worth
32. ThePhilosopher Katy
33. NolanLikesLions Denton
34. Forrest_H Austin
35. Cynic Paris
36. ddtonfire Corpus Christi
37. TheWarAgainstTime ATX
38. Nonservium DFW - Highland Village/Lewisville
39. Mindcrime1204 San Antonio
40. esphil San Antonio
41. Mason Vickers Corpus Christi
42. Paralax Corpus Christi
43. bouVIP San Antonio
44. brynotherhino Midland
45. Forkface El Paso
46. iliketofish Fort Worth
47. RyanM1543 Seguin
48. 
49. 
50.
51.


----------



## 7stringDemon

(Sorry from being from Illinois and crashing the party)

Anyone here ever been to Hoek's Death Metal pizza?

I'm going to Texas next month for a relative's wedding and want to try it out!


----------



## The Reverend

7stringDemon said:


> (Sorry from being from Illinois and crashing the party)
> 
> Anyone here ever been to Hoek's Death Metal pizza?
> 
> I'm going to Texas next month for a relative's wedding and want to try it out!



That place is either good or bad, depending on your attitude, level of sobriety, and taste in music. I've always had great experiences there from when I went to college in Austin, but I know some people haven't liked the food or the people working there. I can't imagine why not, but there you go.


----------



## Gio18

San Antonio over here!


----------



## Steve Naples

Hello, from another in San Antonio.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

iliketofish said:


> Fort Worth here
> 
> Also I feel this may be appropriate




The accuracy is strong with this one


----------



## Severance

lewisville here.


----------



## Rick

7stringDemon said:


> (Sorry from being from Illinois and crashing the party)
> 
> Anyone here ever been to Hoek's Death Metal pizza?
> 
> I'm going to Texas next month for a relative's wedding and want to try it out!



It's really good. Hit me up when you're here.


----------



## 7stringDemon

The Reverend said:


> That place is either good or bad, depending on your attitude, level of sobriety, and taste in music. I've always had great experiences there from when I went to college in Austin, but I know some people haven't liked the food or the people working there. I can't imagine why not, but there you go.


 
Thanks man! And I love Death Metal, cold beer and hot pizza. So It seems like my kind of place


----------



## 7stringDemon

Rick said:


> It's really good. Hit me up when you're here.


 
I do plan on bringing my portable rig!


----------



## Rick

7stringDemon said:


> I do plan on bringing my portable rig!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

any other texans?


----------



## sezna

Houston here!


----------



## Rick

If you're on FB, like this page so all of us TX members can keep in touch. 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Texas-SSO-Members/560179394037332?skip_nax_wizard=true


----------



## bloodstaindewok

Wichita Falls right here! Pickups are hotter in Texas. Highs are higher, lows are lower, and tubes scream more in Texas.


----------



## Rick

I sort of updated the page, go check it out!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

bump for more texans...


----------



## The Reverend

I met TheWarAgainstTime at the Veil of Maya/Structures/Vildjharta show in Austin. The sound guy didn't do the best job, and Structures has a new vocalist who blows ass, but I still had a great time.


----------



## ADevilsDaydream817

checking in from arlington


----------



## esphil

SA /,,/


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

i see a few more have checked in


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

time to bump this up again...


----------



## icos211

Happy Texas Independence Day, everyone! Remember The Alamo!


----------



## KevHo

Baytown, checking in.


----------



## BornToLooze

I'm still in Baytown too, and now I almost have a complete rig.


----------



## Svava

Representin' Dallas here xD


----------



## Fry5150

San Antonio right here


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

texas...slowly takin sso over


----------



## Phantom

Brownsville (for now) here


----------



## BornToLooze

M3CHK1LLA said:


> texas...slowly takin sso over



Yippie ki yai .............

And I'm without an amp again. New one should be here Friday.


----------



## Rotatous

Dripping Springs, TX ... aka Austin without actually living in Austin


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

BornToLooze said:


> Yippie ki yai .............
> 
> And I'm without an amp again. New one should be here Friday.




post up a thread


----------



## ADevilsDaydream817

.


----------



## BornToLooze

Finally got my amp stuff figured out, so I'm up for jamming.


----------



## davidengel

I'll be moving to Galveston some time in the near future, what's the area like?


----------



## Mischief

iliketofish said:


> Fort Worth here
> 
> Also I feel this may be appropriate




What the hell are those accents supposed to be. I have legitimately never consciously heard someone who sounds like that.

Side note: Somehow this makes me feel like reconsidering joining the military (even if it is just the Reserves). haha


----------



## flint757

davidengel said:


> I'll be moving to Galveston some time in the near future, what's the area like?



Where in the Galveston area? Things vary pretty heavily.


----------



## tranqx

San Antonio! Well, Schertz/Cibolo, but like 20 minutes from San Antoni haha


----------



## Rick

If you're on FB, add yourself here. 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Texas-SSO-Members/560179394037332


----------



## Kush

Victoria, TX here.
Kind of a small town, I don't expect many people to know about it haha.


----------



## ras1988

M3CHK1LLA said:


> updated
> 
> 1. Mojo Raygun austin
> 2. Daf57 Whitehouse, a burb of Tyler
> 3. M3CHK1LLA dfw
> 4. lurgar houston
> 5. flint757 South Houston (Clear Lake Area)
> 6. Razzy Amarillo
> 7. watson503 Houston
> 8. JLocrian Arlington
> 9. shanejohnson02 Texarkana
> 10. toiletstand el paso
> 11. rekab Arlington
> 12. icos211 Dallas/Stephenville
> 13. Argo Denton (North DFW)
> 14. Sephiroth952 Forney
> 15. Thep Dallas (poop)
> 16. DslDwg Houston
> 17. BornToLooze Baytown
> 18. Mendez spring
> 19. ATOMICxTomato Dallas
> 20. alexander12014 Seagoville
> 21. tedtan Houston
> 22. fretninjadave El Paso
> 23. ras1988 College Station
> 24. remorse is for the dead Houston
> 25. Mojo Raygun Austin
> 26. The Reverend Magnolia / Arlington
> 27. texshred777 Austin
> 28. gunshow86de Spring
> 29. Rick Austin
> 30. nojyeloot Mansfield/Arlington
> 31. dickandsmithh Fort Worth
> 32. ThePhilosopher Katy
> 33. NolanLikesLions Denton
> 34. Forrest_H Austin
> 35. Cynic Paris
> 36. ddtonfire Corpus Christi
> 37. TheWarAgainstTime ATX
> 38. Nonservium DFW - Highland Village/Lewisville
> 39. Mindcrime1204 San Antonio
> 40. esphil San Antonio
> 41. Mason Vickers Corpus Christi
> 42. Paralax Corpus Christi
> 43. bouVIP San Antonio
> 44. brynotherhino Midland
> 45. Forkface El Paso
> 46. iliketofish Fort Worth
> 47. RyanM1543 Seguin
> 48.
> 49.
> 50.
> 51.


Changed my location. Just moved out here to work on my Ph.d.


----------



## ddtonfire

Kush said:


> Victoria, TX here.
> Kind of a small town, I don't expect many people to know about it haha.



I've flown into your airport numerous times. There's a great restaurant there.


----------



## Mischief

Kush said:


> Victoria, TX here.
> Kind of a small town, I don't expect many people to know about it haha.



I used to know a martial arts instructor in Victoria, he sent me some DVDs and a martial arts instructional book.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

need to start an annual tx jam...lol


----------



## cdf294

One more from the Round Rock area (just north of Austin).


----------



## Eliguy666

Another Austinite here! All of our crazies are traffic.


----------



## Rick

Eliguy666 said:


> Another Austinite here! All of our crazies are traffic.



Correct.


----------



## ADevilsDaydream817

M3CHK1LLA said:


> need to start an annual tx jam...lol



other than a jam we need a annual BBQ and maby gun range meeting.


----------



## davidengel

flint757 said:


> Where in the Galveston area? Things vary pretty heavily.



The fella I'll be moving in with is quite intent on having a place right on the island, where exactly, I'm not too sure.


----------



## Preciousyetvicious

Austin.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Kush said:


> Victoria, TX here.
> Kind of a small town, I don't expect many people to know about it haha.



I like Victoria. I've been there a few times back when my brother had a couple of soccer tournaments there a few years ago 



cdf294 said:


> One more from the Round Rock area (just north of Austin).



My dad lives there  and I live in Georgetown when I'm not at school haha just another 10ish minutes north


----------



## The Reverend

I fully support a Texas Meet Up. You guys provide the BBQ, I'll bring a keg each of Shiner and Lone Star. And my guns and bows. I can get down. 

Let's not invite Rick, though. He's really cool, but I don't trust him. He once assassinated my character on an online forum, and things haven't really been the same between us since then.


----------



## Rick

Preciousyetvicious said:


> Austin.



A fellow Agile user I see!


----------



## Mischief

The Reverend said:


> I fully support a Texas Meet Up. You guys provide the BBQ, I'll bring a keg each of Shiner and Lone Star. And my guns and bows. I can get down.
> 
> Let's not invite Rick, though. He's really cool, but I don't trust him. He once assassinated my character on an online forum, and things haven't really been the same between us since then.



Well, although I barely count as a "Texan", and by some peoples' standard- an American, I do happen to possess what is undoubtedly the best barbecue sauce recipe I have ever tasted the results of.. Quite good.


Oh yeah, also, I might be moving to San Antonio, sometime this summer. 


Edit:
Btw, I've never fired a gun in my life, so that would certainly be an interesting experience.


----------



## smucarolina

Used to live in D-Town...South Carolinian turned Texan back to SC again!


----------



## Rick

Mischief said:


> Well, although I barely count as a "Texan", and by some peoples' standard- an American, I do happen to possess what is undoubtedly the best barbecue sauce recipe I have ever tasted the results of.. Quite good.



I'm always up to try some good barbecue sauce.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

i usually eat bbq with no sauce...i love the natural taste.

most sauce in the tx area is sweet. i like tangy better...a rub is the best as long as its not sweet.


----------



## Apr13st

Just moved to Austin. Howdy folks


----------



## Eliguy666

Apr13st said:


> Just moved to Austin. Howdy folks



Welcome to the town! I've been wanting to go to Hoek's Death Metal Pizza for awhile, anyone here gone?


----------



## Rick

Hoek's is ....ing awesome. You guys should come to Dirty Dog on Sunday, the band Apparitions is playing and I shall be there.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

not sure if there are any othe fans here, but a buddy told me the toadies were playing in stephenville soon...

...gonna get back with details.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Anybody hitting up the San Antonio Warped Tour date on the 14th? I'll most likely be there, so yeah 

I'll also be at Whitechapel/Deliv Driver on the 23rd at the Mohawk, Austin


----------



## Rick

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> I'll also be at Whitechapel/Deliv Driver on the 23rd at the Mohawk, Austin



I shall be there as well.


----------



## TravisATD

Houston TX \m/


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

here are the toadies tour dates...gonna try to make a ftw show.

Tour Dates : Toadies


----------



## drgordonfreeman

Dallas here.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

bump for tx-sso facebook page...

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Texas-SSO-Members/560179394037332


----------



## Rick

M3CHK1LLA said:


> bump for tx-sso facebook page...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Texas-SSO-Members/560179394037332



Bump as well, also I've been posting tour dates hitting our state.


----------



## Vrollin

I really hope that one day I can achieve my dream and add my name to this list


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Vrollin said:


> I really hope that one day I can achieve my dream and add my name to this list



there is a saying we have here...

"i wasn't born in texas, but i got here as quickly as i could!"


----------



## ToneLab

Hey just found this thread - Dallas here.


----------



## davidengel

Well, I live in Galveston now! Any good bands in this area?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

davidengel said:


> Well, I live in Galveston now! Any good bands in this area?



welcome to sso-tx. not sure about any bands there, but if you find any, be sure to let us know.




ToneLab said:


> Hey just found this thread - Dallas here.



i used to live in dallas, oak cliff area to be exact. glad im not there anymore


----------



## MFB

SSO Texans, I ask you since I may be moving there around the middle of next year, is housing really as cheap as what I'm seeing? Cause holy shit, some of the apartments are really nice and cost the exact same as what I'm paying here for 1/3 of my place (it's a 3br). So far I've only looked at one bedrooms but even still the highest I've seen for those is $650, and that's like a 1,000sq ft one with full bath, as well as usually having a balcony/porch for lounging.

Edit: also, this was in the Dallas/Ft. Worth area


----------



## ThePhilosopher

My brother-in-law is renting a studio w/loft for $1200 a month here, but he's fairly close to downtown (Midtown for the Houstonians) and it's a nice place. We paid $1095 for a 2br/2bath closer to Katy (~1200 sq ft) and thought we were doing quite well. We know own a home in the 'burbs of Houston and our mortgage is quite low compared to renting.

When I was in college (2003-2005) I was living in a 600 sq ft studio in the hood for $550 a month.

I don't know what DFW is like.


----------



## pantallica87

Palestine (near Tyler)


----------



## rekab

MFB said:


> SSO Texans, I ask you since I may be moving there around the middle of next year, is housing really as cheap as what I'm seeing? Cause holy shit, some of the apartments are really nice and cost the exact same as what I'm paying here for 1/3 of my place (it's a 3br). So far I've only looked at one bedrooms but even still the highest I've seen for those is $650, and that's like a 1,000sq ft one with full bath, as well as usually having a balcony/porch for lounging.
> 
> Edit: also, this was in the Dallas/Ft. Worth area




Yes you can find a $650 (or lower) apartment. Depending on location you may pay that amount for a crack-den or a pretty decent place. 


Where exactly are you looking? Dallas to Fort Worth is a massive area with tons of cities intermingled. Downtown Dallas won't be $650 but Arlington will. Keep in mind photos are misleading. Many of the shadiest apartments look great due to creative photography. Give us a better idea of location and I bet us locals can help.


----------



## MFB

I was just looking around on Trulia in Dallas/FW so I don't know specific areas so its tough to say if the area is safe/clean or some hoodrat shithole


----------



## rekab

If you find a city you'll be working in or near let us know and we can help narrow it down.


----------



## The Reverend

I'm currently in Arlington, and I can attest to the creative photos point. Before I moved here last year, I did some research of places I wanted to go tour before signing a lease. Half of them were in my price range, but just terrible, terrible apartments. Overall, though, the area is pretty cheap to live in. I can't speak for other parts of the DFW area, however, though I imagine they're consistent enough.


----------



## Altar

Threw together a facebook group for Austin prog guys to meet.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/744489122290932/

Thanks for looking!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Altar said:


> Threw together a facebook group for Austin prog guys to meet.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/744489122290932/
> 
> Thanks for looking!



prog...in austin? you should have about 5000 guys sign up any time...


----------



## Fretless

I'm over here in Houston  I'm way out west in the Katy area, looking to move over to Crosby by the end of next year.


----------



## BaDaML

Mountain Home, about 70 miles west of San Antonio.


----------



## SeditiousDissent

I just found this thread thanks to M3CHK1LLA's sig. With that being said, I'm in Southwest Fort Worth.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

SeditiousDissent said:


> I just found this thread thanks to M3CHK1LLA's sig. With that being said, I'm in Southwest Fort Worth.



glad you found us. 

you ever make it out to the ridglea?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Fretless said:


> I'm over here in Houston  I'm way out west in the Katy area, looking to move over to Crosby by the end of next year.



i need to go to houston soon...never got to any of the cool spots





BaDaML said:


> Mountain Home, about 70 miles west of San Antonio.



wow, your out in the middle of nowhere...

...no metals for you i bet


----------



## Fretless

M3CHK1LLA said:


> i need to go to houston soon...never got to any of the cool spots



There are a few cool spots. I never get to go to them either since I work from 10pm-6am haha


----------



## SeditiousDissent

M3CHK1LLA said:


> you ever make it out to the ridglea?



I haven't been out to the Ridglea in YEARS. I think they've renovated since I've been there. The last time I can specifically remember was a show with Submersed and Faktion back when they were a thing. 

I'll be at the Contortionist/Intervals/Polyphia gig over at Tomcats on Wednesday though. I have high hopes for that one.

Are you orbiting Caprica in the 817?


----------



## Smoked Porter

Hey all, got referred here by M3CHK1LLA in my new member intro thread. I'm checking in from the boonies, near Montgomery County.


----------



## lurgar

Smoked Porter said:


> Hey all, got referred here by M3CHK1LLA in my new member intro thread. I'm checking in from the boonies, near Montgomery County.



Ha, my neck of the woods. Welcome to the club!


----------



## The Reverend

My hometown is in Montgomery county. My parents live in Magnolia.


----------



## Smoked Porter

lurgar said:


> Ha, my neck of the woods. Welcome to the club!





The Reverend said:


> My hometown is in Montgomery county. My parents live in Magnolia.



Ha, small world. I worked in Magnolia for a couple years. I still pass through there on the way to class a couple times a week.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ welcome aboard bro!





SeditiousDissent said:


> I haven't been out to the Ridglea in YEARS. I think they've renovated since I've been there. The last time I can specifically remember was a show with Submersed and Faktion back when they were a thing.
> 
> I'll be at the Contortionist/Intervals/Polyphia gig over at Tomcats on Wednesday though. I have high hopes for that one.
> 
> Are you orbiting Caprica in the 817?



yes sir & the 940...


----------



## keJ

Amarillo TX here


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Hey Texas dudes, this is a long ways off, but I'll be taking a trip to Austin to get tattooed this summer and plan on spending a week or so there. I'm definitely going to fill my face with meat at The Salt Lick, but I need suggestions for anything else that's a must-see/eat/do.

Thanks.


----------



## gigawhat

JeffFromMtl said:


> Hey Texas dudes, this is a long ways off, but I'll be taking a trip to Austin to get tattooed this summer and plan on spending a week or so there. I'm definitely going to fill my face with meat at The Salt Lick, but I need suggestions for anything else that's a must-see/eat/do.
> 
> Thanks.



Get shit-faced drunk on Sixth St while jamming out to a bunch of awesome and not so awesome local bands, pass out in an alley, and wake up to the bums from the Shelter a street or two over harassing you for cigarettes.

Welcome to Austin.


----------



## Eliguy666

Also, never eat at 6th Street Pizza


----------



## dwizted

Plano Here.


----------



## Rick

JeffFromMtl said:


> Hey Texas dudes, this is a long ways off, but I'll be taking a trip to Austin to get tattooed this summer and plan on spending a week or so there. I'm definitely going to fill my face with meat at The Salt Lick, but I need suggestions for anything else that's a must-see/eat/do.
> 
> Thanks.



Yes.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

dwizted said:


> Plano Here.



I just was in Plano, got back to Austin yesterday. My mom still lives there, I grew up there.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

ElysianGuitars said:


> I just was in Plano, got back to Austin yesterday. My mom still lives there, I grew up there.



i have a friend the lives near you...

do you allow visits? if so, we may stop by and check thing out.


----------



## SeditiousDissent

Any DFW guys going to the Nothing More/Periphery show on the 18th? It's at HoB Dallas (in case you didn't know). I highly, highly recommend NM. Their live show is pretty damn awesome if you haven't seen them. Spoiler alert: Three Man Bass Solo on One Bass.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Eliguy666 said:


> Also, never eat at 6th Street Pizza



...unless it's from Hoek's Death Metal pizza  or Hoboken. 

It's not 6th street, but you also pretty much _have_ to go to Kerbey Lane cafe.


----------



## Eliguy666

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> ...unless it's from Hoek's Death Metal pizza  or Hoboken.
> 
> It's not 6th street, but you also pretty much _have_ to go to Kerbey Lane cafe.



Oh, Hoek's absolutely rules, never been to Hoboken. What I'm talking about is a little place on 6th called "6th Street Pizza". ****ers cooked it hours ago, left it on a shelf unheated, then warmed it up with a frying pan


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Yikes  

I discovered Hoboken after Summer Slaughter this past summer when my friend suggested we stop to get pizza after the show, and I was thanking her for days afterwards for taking me there


----------



## Eliguy666

That show was great, Origin and Dying Fetus really killed it. The Faceless was met very unenthusiastically, though


----------



## JeremyRodriguez5544998

San Marvelous! lol


----------



## jarledge

I am in Waco. 

I grew up in San Angelo, and was working in Midland before moving to Waco.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

JeremyRodriguez5544998 said:


> San Marvelous! lol





jarledge said:


> I am in Waco.
> 
> I grew up in San Angelo, and was working in Midland before moving to Waco.



welcome guys


----------



## metaldoggie

Hey guys.
The wife might have a job offer in Fort Worth.
I was just wondering if i could get some insider info.
What is the area like. Good schools? Any things to look out for good or bad?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## drgordonfreeman

Just realized I already posted here...


----------



## Eliguy666

Some assmunch demolished a classmate's business illegally here in Austin this week 
Conflicting stories surround demolition of East Austin piñata store - CultureMap Austin


----------



## Eliguy666

Aaaand it's ballooned to national news. PR pitch: We'll pay you to mention our clients


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ thats crazy


----------



## michblanch

Houston - Well Cypress. 
If you have stuff to sell try local first. 
This could help you on the shipping charges.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

sleeting and snowing in the dfw area...

...guess i'll hang out here for a while.


----------



## The Reverend

M3CHK1LLA said:


> sleeting and snowing in the dfw area...
> 
> ...guess i'll hang out here for a while.



I got to leave work early because of the sleet. While I was on my way home it changed to snow. I just went outside and there's a good two to three inches of snow. I'm thinking I won't have to go to work tomorrow.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

&#916;. i think you'll get to stay home...a bunch of schools and colleges are closed.


----------



## Cynic

anyone here from austin? i'm looking to move there with a good friend this summer, and i'll take any advice that you can spare.


----------



## Eliguy666

-East Austin and the outskirts are way cheaper, and crime still isn't really bad. There's nowhere in Austin I feel unsafe.
-Eating out can be expensive, depending on where you go.
-Sixth Street's main attraction seems to be drunk drivers, because honestly, nothing too interesting is happening there.
-We have a lot of bikers, but the city actually isn't too bike-friendly or pedestrian-friendly.
-Hipsters are a thing here, but chances are they're too pretentious to talk to you. Resist the urge to slap them across their mustache and you'll be fine.
-The cost of housing is really damn high, and it's ballooning.


----------



## Preciousyetvicious

Eliguy666 said:


> -East Austin and the outskirts are way cheaper, and crime still isn't really bad. There's nowhere in Austin I feel unsafe.



Can't agree with you there. I lived in East Austin for about a year and half, and right before I moved out of there, two people tried breaking into my house. If you take my advice, OP, go for South Austin.



Eliguy666 said:


> -Hipsters are a thing here, but chances are they're too pretentious to talk to you. Resist the urge to slap them across their mustache and you'll be fine.



Some of them are pretty decent folk, it's the hipster-douches you gotta look out for.



Eliguy666 said:


> -The cost of housing is really damn high, and it's ballooning.



Yup.


----------



## Eliguy666

Where in the East side were you? I'm mostly hung out pretty close to downtown, like MLK Boulevard-16th street, kinda by Kealing/Trailer Space/East Side Pies. Boyfriend lives there and they just complain about some kinda creepy homeless dude living nearby, but nothing dangerous.
On hipsters, once at a cafe, I heard a guy give his date a half hour rant about how he never takes receipts because "the ink they use on them is, like, super poisonous chemical stuff".
Receipts are thermal printed


----------



## Preciousyetvicious

Riverside, near ACC campus. Taking the bus back home there at night was sketchy, even though the stop really wasn't far from my house. I remember getting catcalled by dudes that would loiter around the gas station across the street...*shudder* 

Another hipster anecdote, once when I worked as a restaurant hostess, four of them decided to just ignore standard procedure and etiquette and just seat themselves wherever they pleased, as one of them flashed me four fingers while walking by. I brought over their menus and rollups, and one of them said, "Wait, um....you're a hostess, right? I can't, like, order drinks from you?"


----------



## Eliguy666

Blecch, catcallers are ****ing trash. Glad that I'm too male-looking for them, but unfortunately my boyfriend/girlfriend (genderqueer, complicated, explaining would take too long) has to put up with that all the time because they're cute as a button and work in catering, land of middle-aged, rich, nasty customers.

SXSW has turned from fun to incredibly grating because of it's pop-ification.


----------



## mr coffee

Dunno if I ever checked in here. Not gonna read all 8 pages to find out.

H-town checking in.

-m


----------



## ddtonfire

So I've been down here for two years but never actually became a resident. I traded in my old DL for a Texas one today!


----------



## The Reverend

ddtonfire said:


> So I've been down here for two years but never actually became a resident. I traded in my old DL for a Texas one today!



Well, let me be the first to officially welcome you to the fold!


----------



## ddtonfire

Cheers!


----------



## Overtone

Anyone want a free ticket to Heavy Metal Parking Lot 2 which kicked off at noon? Was gonna go to see weedeater with a friend but he can't make it and I'd rather be recording today than driving to Austin and back.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

who is planning on going to the testament / exodus concert on wed the 8th in dallas?

House Of Blues

1. MECHK1LLA
2. br00takville


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

1. MECHK1LLA
2. br00takville
3. ToneLab (maybe)


----------



## SeditiousDissent

I won't be able to make that one. Shows on work nights are, unfortunately, off the table for me these days. I just can't handle the day after anymore.

Is anyone else going to the BTBAM show on Saturday, though?


----------



## Cynic

moving to austin from northeast texas next month. any tips would be appreciated.

i am also looking for a job, so any help in that area would make me owe you one.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Don't become a Kramer (aka fooking hipster doofus). 
In all seriousness, I lived there when I was young so I don't know much about the place other than the traffic sucks (in a much different way than Houston traffic) and the housing market is a PITA.


----------



## The Reverend

Cynic said:


> moving to austin from northeast texas next month. any tips would be appreciated.
> 
> i am also looking for a job, so any help in that area would make me owe you one.



Depends on what you do. I never had a problem finding work in Austin. It's out there, if you look for it. If you're looking for entry-level work, though, you might run into some problems. There's a lot of saturation in certain industries, too.


----------



## Rick

Cynic said:


> moving to austin from northeast texas next month. any tips would be appreciated.
> 
> i am also looking for a job, so any help in that area would make me owe you one.



The call center I work at, Harte Hanks, may have some openings, let me know when you get here.


----------



## Cynic

Rick said:


> The call center I work at, Harte Hanks, may have some openings, let me know when you get here.



thank you, rick! i am filling out a good bit of applications before i move so that i can at least try to have something when i get there, but i will definitely keep this in mind.


----------



## MikeH

Will be in San Antonio for about 6 months starting in June. I'll be in BMT at Lackland AFB for 8.5 weeks starting June 23rd, then at the same place for tech school immediately after. Won't be able to hang with anyone during BMT, obviously, but maybe some during tech school, if anyone feels like grabbing a beer.


----------



## Hbett

Checking in. I'm moving to Austin from Long Island for law school this summer.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

MikeH said:


> Will be in San Antonio for about 6 months starting in June. I'll be in BMT at Lackland AFB for 8.5 weeks starting June 23rd, then at the same place for tech school immediately after. Won't be able to hang with anyone during BMT, obviously, but maybe some during tech school, if anyone feels like grabbing a beer.





Hbett said:


> Checking in. I'm moving to Austin from Long Island for law school this summer.



welcome...


----------



## Cynic

i am now living in austin. hi guys


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Cynic said:


> i am now living in austin. hi guys



welcome to the hood. heres your new sig


----------



## Cynic

M3CHK1LLA said:


> welcome to the hood. heres your new sig



i have actually lived in texas for most of my life (paris, tx), but thanks for the sig!


----------



## Spicypickles

Houston here. 

Technically live in Beaumont for right now, but as soon as the female finishes her engineering stuff we're going right back to Houston. Blowmont sucks


----------



## Gravy Train

San Antonio here! Going on my tenth year living here and besides the brutal heat, it is a great city.


----------



## FreakOfNature

Dallas here


----------



## SeditiousDissent

Totally random question, but is anyone going to the Def Leppard show at Gexa on the 21st?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

SeditiousDissent said:


> Totally random question, but is anyone going to the Def Leppard show at Gexa on the 21st?



cool...im gonna check into it. didnt know they were coming.

ive been to their last 2 shows and they are always great...my first favorite band when i was a kid.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

texas band looking for a singer ---> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/mu...ght-after-metal-band-seeks-vocalist-asap.html


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

anyone go to the motley crue concert wed?


----------



## High Plains Drifter

I didn't see MC... didn't even know that they were playing. Seems like all the recent buzz ( on 99.5 out of SA) has been about the Tool show in AZ. 

Anyway... Just checking into this thread from just east of Austin. Very cool to see a Tx group on here.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

High Plains Drifter said:


> I didn't see MC... didn't even know that they were playing. Seems like all the recent buzz ( on 99.5 out of SA) has been about the Tool show in AZ.
> 
> Anyway... Just checking into this thread from just east of Austin. Very cool to see a Tx group on here.



glad to have you...


----------



## dirtychain

College Station (Temporary) here


----------



## mr coffee

Hey, for anybody in the general vicinity of Houston, I just wanted to spam about my upcoming event. The lineup features Pattern Recognition, my melodic metal band, along with Adoration Destroyed, an industrial band from Austin and Designed In Kaos, an industrial metal band from Dallas. It's at the 19th Hole in Spring, March 5, doors at 8:00.





-m


----------



## SqWark

Tyler here


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

dirtychain said:


> College Station (Temporary) here



welcome. where are you going after that?





SqWark said:


> Tyler here



ive been out that way...almost moved to a lake in that area a few years back.


----------



## MikeH

Thought I was only here for training, but San Antonio checking in.


----------



## Smoked Porter

MikeH said:


> Thought I was only here for training, but San Antonio checking in.



If you're a basketball fan or fan of sports in general, you owe it to yourself to check out a Spurs game or two while you're there. I'm a Houston guy, but can't deny they've got a great team and some of the most consistently enthusiastic crowds of any team I've seen. Plus, reasonably priced (for an arena) Dos Equis on draft with salt and lime!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

MikeH said:


> Thought I was only here for training, but San Antonio checking in.



welcome...

i visited sa a while back on my way to corpus...cool place.


----------



## rexbinary

Plano TX represent!


----------



## Smoked Porter




----------



## M3CHK1LLA

rexbinary said:


> Plano TX represent!



i have a buddy on a few of my car forums...

...he calls it playknow


----------



## rexbinary

M3CHK1LLA said:


> i have a buddy on a few of my car forums...
> 
> ...he calls it playknow



haha I hear "plain old" a lot, I live in plain old Texas...


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

For some reason I didn't see this thread earlier. 

I live in Austin, moved about 18 months ago, just bought a house, my family loves this town & I think we'll stick around here for a while


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> For some reason I didn't see this thread earlier.
> 
> I live in Austin, moved about 18 months ago, just bought a house, my family loves this town & I think we'll stick around here for a while



welcome...you are right in the middle of the music scene.


----------



## br00takville

Checking in from Dallas Tx


----------



## CircuitalPlacidity

Moving back to Tx this month after years in The Netherlands, Los Angeles, and Denver. Can't wait to be back home. Probably gonna be living in san Antonio.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

br00takville said:


> Checking in from Dallas Tx



haha...finally!





CircuitalPlacidity said:


> Moving back to Tx this month after years in The Netherlands, Los Angeles, and Denver. Can't wait to be back home. Probably gonna be living in san Antonio.



cool! why all the moving around?


----------



## CircuitalPlacidity

Work, ladies, etc...


----------



## SwanWings

San Antonio here! I've been on this forum for a while but just saw this thread.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

SwanWings said:


> San Antonio here! I've been on this forum for a while but just saw this thread.



good to have you.

your about to get some company...


----------



## Thaeon

I'm in Oklahoma currently, but moving to San Antonio next year. And I'm in Dallas every other month anyways.


----------



## drgordonfreeman

How do I get my name on the list? Long-time Dallas resident here.


----------



## MPL09

Houston, TX born and raised.


----------



## Handbanana

Austin here. Moved from San Diego about 2 years ago. But I travel all over the state and then some. Office HQ in Dallas so I'm there a few times a month.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Thaeon said:


> I'm in Oklahoma currently, but moving to San Antonio next year. And I'm in Dallas every other month anyways.



welcome.





drgordonfreeman said:


> How do I get my name on the list? Long-time Dallas resident here.



you are a part of the thread now 





MPL09 said:


> Houston, TX born and raised.



welcome...lots of houstonians here





Handbanana said:


> Austin here. Moved from San Diego about 2 years ago. But I travel all over the state and then some. Office HQ in Dallas so I'm there a few times a month.



cool, i used to live in san diego years ago too. welcome


----------



## kingpinMS3

M3CHK1LLA said:


> welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are a part of the thread now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welcome...lots of houstonians here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cool, i used to live in san diego years ago too. welcome



because houston is the ..... duh.


----------



## chuggalug

Houston here as well


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

kingpinMS3 said:


> because houston is the ..... duh.









chuggalug said:


> Houston here as well



welcome to the sso club 

here is you new sig...

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/signaturepics/sigpic23871_3.gif


----------



## kingpinMS3

testes?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

i know the car scene is pretty rad in houston (I bought a car from there and almost another), but how is the music scene?

you always hear about austin....


----------



## kingpinMS3

M3CHK1LLA said:


> i know the car scene is pretty rad in houston (I bought a car from there and almost another), but how is the music scene?
> 
> you always hear about austin....



haven't the foggiest. I haven't been in the local music scene since 2001.


----------



## JosephAOI

Wassup wassup I'm in Arlington 

Ima hit all of you DFW dudes up and jam with all of you


----------



## Dredg

ATX resident checking in, made the move from The Woodlands (north of Houston proper) a few months ago.


----------



## Dredg

M3CHK1LLA said:


> i know the car scene is pretty rad in houston (I bought a car from there and almost another), but how is the music scene?
> 
> you always hear about austin....




It fluctuates between having its head up its arse and trying to reconcile that fact.


----------



## sezna

Dredg said:


> It fluctuates between having its head up its arse and trying to reconcile that fact.



What makes you say that? as a houston metalhead, ever since my band first had music we have had no issues getting shows every week or two, always to a good crowd. The underground metal and hardcore scene is really great.

edit: car scene also rocks. anyone here go to cars and coffee?


----------



## kingpinMS3

sezna said:


> What makes you say that? as a houston metalhead, ever since my band first had music we have had no issues getting shows every week or two, always to a good crowd. The underground metal and hardcore scene is really great.
> 
> edit: car scene also rocks. anyone here go to cars and coffee?




Anyone remember the band Lower?


----------



## tedtan

Where are you playing in Houston? I haven't played live in 10 years, so I'm not up to date on which places are worthwhile around here.


----------



## kingpinMS3

I really miss the houston yocore scene...


----------



## sezna

kingpinMS3 said:


> I really miss the houston yocore scene...



yocore? I am too young. Educate me?



tedtan said:


> Where are you playing in Houston? I haven't played live in 10 years, so I'm not up to date on which places are worthwhile around here.



In order of least favorite to favorite:

BFE rock club 
dean's on main street (not sure if this is still open)
white swan (it is rated this low because it is in a scary part of town...don't like having gear stolen)
walter's
rainbow tea house (pretty sure this closed down a few years ago but it was actually really fun. Boba place with local metal bands on friday nights).
fitzgerald's
white oak (only ever played as an opener. they have major people).
warehouse live


There are a few others I can't remember. I also played in a place called the Mucky Duck in a punk band, but I don't think they do metal. Also of course places like the House of Blues have metal but I've never gotten to play there.


----------



## Dredg

sezna said:


> What makes you say that? as a houston metalhead, ever since my band first had music we have had no issues getting shows every week or two, always to a good crowd. The underground metal and hardcore scene is really great.
> 
> edit: car scene also rocks. anyone here go to cars and coffee?



I guess as a preface, I moved from Houston to Austin a few months ago.

Houston venues have a high turnover rate, a declination to support local, and a general snobbiness about them. 

Acadia's sound guy is a jerk and doesn't understand why putting his FOH on one side of the stage is a bad idea. 

Concert Pub is great if you're a country band, a cover band, or a national act that couldn't book Warehouse. Anything else and they look at you funny.

White Swan is great if you want your gear stolen... same with the old Walters @ Washington. Walter's new location has zero available parking and could be so much better.

Engine Room was awesome, but shut down due to drama. Same with Meridian, which was the absolute darling of Houston venues before the owner of Java Jazz decided to shut down a promising north venue and drive it straight into the ground. Even Humble had the massively popular Fuel Cyber Cafe before that shut down due to drama as well. 

At the time of my departure, the only venues worth attending imho as a band or concert-goer are Fitz, BFE, and Warehouse. All of them have amazing stages and amenities with great management. The rest are just watering holes with a riser and outlets.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

sezna said:


> What makes you say that? as a houston metalhead, ever since my band first had music we have had no issues getting shows every week or two, always to a good crowd. The underground metal and hardcore scene is really great.
> 
> edit: car scene also rocks. anyone here go to cars and coffee?



just picked up my 3rd supra...hope to make the next tx2k event.


----------



## kingpinMS3

sezna said:


> yocore? I am too young. Educate me?
> 
> 
> 
> In order of least favorite to favorite:
> 
> BFE rock club
> dean's on main street (not sure if this is still open)
> white swan (it is rated this low because it is in a scary part of town...don't like having gear stolen)
> walter's
> rainbow tea house (pretty sure this closed down a few years ago but it was actually really fun. Boba place with local metal bands on friday nights).
> fitzgerald's
> white oak (only ever played as an opener. they have major people).
> warehouse live
> 
> 
> There are a few others I can't remember. I also played in a place called the Mucky Duck in a punk band, but I don't think they do metal. Also of course places like the House of Blues have metal but I've never gotten to play there.



YoCore = Rapmetal. Primarily played at Fitz' and the Abyss(R.I.P.).

bands like Dinosaur Salad, Lower, Eye-45(more hiphop than metal), Eye Against.

there's even some really crappy vids out there:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I88rUPW8O4A
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OpUFPVFzpE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzp2Kkr8zw4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luCJF6P6cDQ


----------



## kingpinMS3

Dredg said:


> I guess as a preface, I moved from Houston to Austin a few months ago.
> 
> Houston venues have a high turnover rate, a declination to support local, and a general snobbiness about them.
> 
> Acadia's sound guy is a jerk and doesn't understand why putting his FOH on one side of the stage is a bad idea.
> 
> Concert Pub is great if you're a country band, a cover band, or a national act that couldn't book Warehouse. Anything else and they look at you funny.
> 
> White Swan is great if you want your gear stolen... same with the old Walters @ Washington. Walter's new location has zero available parking and could be so much better.
> 
> Engine Room was awesome, but shut down due to drama. Same with Meridian, which was the absolute darling of Houston venues before the owner of Java Jazz decided to shut down a promising north venue and drive it straight into the ground. Even Humble had the massively popular Fuel Cyber Cafe before that shut down due to drama as well.
> 
> At the time of my departure, the only venues worth attending imho as a band or concert-goer are Fitz, BFE, and Warehouse. All of them have amazing stages and amenities with great management. The rest are just watering holes with a riser and outlets.



Meridian was so awesome. Proposed to my wife there(thanks Rick and Dino C.!). I went to scout bar recently and i really liked it. Plus i saw The Hunger and Stabbing Westward there. what a trip!


----------



## Dredg

kingpinMS3 said:


> Meridian was so awesome. Proposed to my wife there(thanks Rick and Dino C.!). I went to scout bar recently and i really liked it. Plus i saw The Hunger and Stabbing Westward there. what a trip!




TOTALLY forgot about Scout Bar. Went there once to see Katatonia. Great venue.


----------



## kingpinMS3

Dredg said:


> TOTALLY forgot about Scout Bar. Went there once to see Katatonia. Great venue.


owned by one of the singers of the hunger as well


----------



## watson503

Stumbled on this pic a while back, my first of what would become many a security gig at Bouffant Jellyfish's last show at Fitzgerald's circa 1991
(I'm to the very far right onstage with my back to the wall lmfao how time has flown)


----------



## tedtan

sezna said:


> In order of least favorite to favorite:
> 
> BFE rock club
> dean's on main street (not sure if this is still open)
> white swan (it is rated this low because it is in a scary part of town...don't like having gear stolen)
> walter's
> rainbow tea house (pretty sure this closed down a few years ago but it was actually really fun. Boba place with local metal bands on friday nights).
> fitzgerald's
> white oak (only ever played as an opener. they have major people).
> warehouse live





From that list, I only remember Fitzgerald's, which has been around forever. All the others seem to come around for a while then disappear. Looks like the Houston Press has already picked up on that:

Houston's Top 25 Closed Music Venues Part I

Houston's Top 25 Closed Music Venues Part II

I remember the old places like The Engine Room, Back Stage (which became Cardi's, I think, and is now something else), Number (looks like Numbers is still around) and so forth.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I opened for Godhead with my back at the old Engine Room and I saw some killer shows there as well (Machinehead with Darwin's Waiting Room even if it was the Supercharger tour). It was such a killer venue. We also played at Cardi's and the old Walter's (when there was only one Walter's).


----------



## sezna

tedtan said:


> From that list, I only remember Fitzgerald's, which has been around forever. All the others seem to come around for a while then disappear. Looks like the Houston Press has already picked up on that:
> 
> Houston's Top 25 Closed Music Venues Part I
> 
> Houston's Top 25 Closed Music Venues Part II
> 
> I remember the old places like The Engine Room, Back Stage (which became Cardi's, I think, and is now something else), Number (looks like Numbers is still around) and so forth.



I forgot back stage and numbers! I've played both but not in a realllllly long time. Numbers isn't bad.


----------



## Dredg

Numbers? The goth spot?


----------



## kingpinMS3

Dredg said:


> Numbers? The goth spot?


Only time i've seen type o negative was at numbers, if that says anything...


----------



## Dredg

kingpinMS3 said:


> Only time i've seen type o negative was at numbers, if that says anything...


 Only been to Numbers once or twice. Nice venue, never really was able to shoehorn my band into a lineup.


----------



## sezna

in modern houston (or san antonio) times, are there any venues you can show up to on a weekend night and reliably get to see some local metal bands?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

just heard from a friend yngwie will be in dallas at the gas monkey on the 9th, anyone going?

https://www.bing.com/search?q=yngwie+malmsteen+tour+2017&form=EDGNTC&qs=AS&cvid=041503df611641dc9a29ca166da6f939&cc=US&setlang=en-US

also looks like he will be in Houston on the 10th too...


----------



## Dredg

What, no ATX date? For shame, Yngwie.


----------



## sezna

anyone else somewhat afraid of this tropical storm coming in to Houston?


----------



## watson503

sezna said:


> anyone else somewhat afraid of this tropical storm coming in to Houston?


My girlfriend stocked-up on provisions just in case yesterday but no telling what we'll end up getting. I remember Allison in 2001, that totally caught us off guard here - somehow made it home from work through the worst of it, I was working and living right outside of Meyerland during that time and the amount of rain was just insane.


----------



## sezna

watson503 said:


> My girlfriend stocked-up on provisions just in case yesterday but no telling what we'll end up getting. I remember Allison in 2001, that totally caught us off guard here - somehow made it home from work through the worst of it, I was working and living right outside of Meyerland during that time and the amount of rain was just insane.


I'm in SA but was planning to visit my parents. Not sure if I should visit and give them one more car to worry about during the flood or just stay put. I hear it will hit the east harder, are you east or west?


----------



## watson503

I'm on the west side, moved out to the Jersey Village area about a year ago from the SW side. If you do decide to head to your parents, you should be good to go til later this evening.

I remember Rita back in 2005, right after Katrina and everyone was freaked-out and bailed - I headed to my dad's in Kingwood and at the time there was an overpass at Northpark and 59, would go every hour or so and check-out the scene - I've never seen anything like that, 59 was a parking lot for miles. We lost power for a few days but the storm itself wasn't that bad. Best hurricane I lived through down here was Alicia in 83 - it hit the week before school was to start back - I was going into fourth grade and hated the thought of summer break being over - due to it, they pushed that year's start back two weeks hahaha


----------



## High Plains Drifter

watson503 said:


> I'm on the west side, moved out to the Jersey Village area about a year ago from the SW side. If you do decide to head to your parents, you should be good to go til later this evening.
> 
> I remember Rita back in 2005, right after Katrina and everyone was freaked-out and bailed - I headed to my dad's in Kingwood and at the time there was an overpass at Northpark and 59, would go every hour or so and check-out the scene - I've never seen anything like that, 59 was a parking lot for miles. We lost power for a few days but the storm itself wasn't that bad. Best hurricane I lived through down here was Alicia in 83 - it hit the week before school was to start back - I was going into fourth grade and hated the thought of summer break being over - due to it, they pushed that year's start back two weeks hahaha



I was livin on the island when Rita came. We left whatever morning that was and I was amazed that Port Industrial was so quick/ empty. Then we hit 45 at the causeway... Holy Shit! As soon as we got onto the causeway it was bumper to bumper. Normally it was about a 3.5-4 hr drive to Seguin ( where we had a place to stay). But in that evacuation mess it took us 20+ hours. We took HWY 6 because we had heard that if we had stayed on 45 north, that we might not be able to exit onto I-10 to head west. TBH it looked like 45 was even worse... broken down cars, no gas, vehicle fires, etc. Scariest part was being on HWY 6 in the middle of the night with a pickup loaded with about 30 gals of gas... people walking by, peering into the bed, maybe contemplating stealing our gas/ our truck.. and absolutely no police presence at that point. It was rough. 

We moved to the hill-country shortly before Ike leveled Galveston/ Bolivar and I'm glad that we did. Ike was just brutal. 

Stay safe Tx/ La residents!


----------



## tedtan

watson503 said:


> Best hurricane I lived through down here was Alicia in 83 - it hit the week before school was to start back - I was going into fourth grade and hated the thought of summer break being over - due to it, they pushed that year's start back two weeks hahaha



I remember that one. A tornado spun off from the hurricane took off the chimney (just the chimney) of my house, but trashed the neighbor's fence, garden and shed. None of us were hurt and we got an extended summer vacation.

But it looks like Cindi has veered off towards Florida, so Houston shouldn't get too much bad weather from it. We'll still get rain, but nothing like Allison. But I have friends who have sent picture from Galveston and the jetties are already underwater from the storm surge. Looks like good surfing, though, so if you're into surfing, you may get a few hours of good waves before the rain starts.


----------



## tedtan

High Plains Drifter said:


> We moved to the hill-country shortly before Ike leveled Galveston/ Bolivar and I'm glad that we did. Ike was just brutal.
> 
> Stay safe Tx/ La residents!



Yeah, Ike was much worse than Rita. I still remember seeing quite a few 35' to maybe 80' boats sitting on I-45 several miles north of the water weeks after Ike had hit.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

tedtan said:


> Yeah, Ike was much worse than Rita. I still remember seeing quite a few 35' to maybe 80' boats sitting on I-45 several miles north of the water weeks after Ike had hit.


 Totally. So much more damage. Almost brought a tear to my eye when I went back down there to visit... and that was almost a year later. Ike messed the island up so bad.. and left Bolivar looking absolutely eerie/ barren. I miss Galveston sometimes, but I know I'm missing the OLD Galveston... The one that doesn't exist anymore for a multitude of reasons. Bittersweet reunion when I was there. Fwiw, the 2011 Fires up here were equally unsettling as any hurricane/ TS that I dealt with on the coast. I remember a few mornings going outside and seeing smoke in all directions and seeing ash falling and dancing in the back yard. For months, the night time was unnerving because you had to sleep lol. But at night... the hills stayed constantly illuminated by bright orange and red... silhouetting the landscape... the hills, pine trees, homes, etc. That sucked and it'll be a long recovery. Some of the most scenic and heavily wooded areas around here, burned. 34,356 acres of pines, homes, etc... poof!


----------



## Bjorn218

M3CHK1LLA said:


> some of us thought it would be a good idea to start this thread to see who all is from the lone star state. where are you? post up & add you name to the list...
> 
> 
> 1. Mojo Raygun austin
> 2. Daf57 Whitehouse, a burb of Tyler
> 3. M3CHK1LLA dfw
> 4. lurgar houston
> 5. flint757 South Houston (Clear Lake Area)
> 6. Razzy Amarillo
> 7. watson503 Houston
> 8. JLocrian Arlington
> 9. shanejohnson02 Texarkana
> 10. toiletstand el paso
> 11. rekab Arlington
> 12. icos211 Dallas/Stephenville
> 13. Argo Denton (North DFW)
> 14. Sephiroth952 Forney
> 15. Thep Dallas (poop)
> 16. DslDwg Houston
> 17. BornToLooze Baytown
> 18. Mendez spring
> 19. ATOMICxTomato Dallas
> 20. alexander12014 Seagoville
> 21. tedtan Houston
> 22. fretninjadave El Paso
> 23. ras1988 Laredo
> 24. remorse is for the dead Houston
> 25. Mojo Raygun Austin
> 26. The Reverend  Magnolia / Arlington
> 27. texshred777 Austin
> 28.
> 29.
> 30.
> 31.


San Antonio here


----------



## Handbanana

Best kolaches in the state, go!


----------



## Smoked Porter

So, I could use the help of a TX setup sherpa on a couple guitars. Not someone to set them up for me, but guide me as I do it. I originally posted what's below in the general classifieds, but basically nobody even looks in there. At @M3CHK1LLA 's suggestion, I'll just do what I should have done in the first place and put it here.  Hopefully none of the mods disapprove.
________________

I've looked at Youtube videos and read articles, but my chimp brain just learns this sort of thing more easily by having somebody walk me through it in person. One Floyd Rose that I also want to block, and one with a TOM bridge. Helping with one would be awesome, both on one or two different days would be super duper awesome. I know people's time is limited, so I want to be reasonable and easy to work with.

Will give beer of your choice or $ in exchange for friendly guidance.

Houston or College Station area are preferable, but Austin would be fine too if there aren't any takers nearby. Shoot me a PM if you wanna be a cool and helpful dude. Thanks!


----------



## BornToLooze

Smoked Porter, is there one part of the setup that you're wanting help with? Or a whole setup in general?


----------



## Smoked Porter

@BornToLooze , with the TOM bridge, it's mainly getting the neck relief right that I'm having trouble with. I understand adjusting intonation and action at the bridge.

With the Floyd, same thing, but add in the pain in the ass of getting the trem flush.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

just saw this list of stolen gear in houston. not sure if its anyone here, but i thought we could keep and eye out and help this guy. also, hopefully none of us buy any of it cause all s/n's turned into police.

https://austin.craigslist.org/msg/6185791639.html


----------



## guitarjitsumaster

Lovelady Texas now, between Houston and Dallas


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

guitarjitsumaster said:


> Lovelady Texas now, between Houston and Dallas



is it nice there? sounds like it's in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## sezna

anyone around san antonio or houston wanna do a meetup sometime? I'm in both cities pretty often


----------



## BornToLooze

M3CHK1LLA said:


> is it nice there? sounds like it's in the middle of nowhere.



I'm probably the only other person on here that knows where it is.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Stay safe out there, Central & SE Texas brothers! 

I'm about 20 mins east of Austin down 71. If you need something please let me know and I'll see if it's something that I can help out with.


----------



## watson503

Rain just started picking back-up over here in Jersey Village on the NW-side of Houston, things should be ramping-up as time progresses this evening and over the next day(s) or so. I've lived in Houston nearly all of my life and always ridden these things out - Alicia, Allison, and Ike have been the worst as far as flooding, destruction, and power outages -but you never really know how these things are going to go and my biggest fear is losing power. I hope everyone fares well and stays safe.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Hasn't even rained a drop over here yet. 

I'm so glad that I had already moved to the hill-country by the time Ike blew in. Rita was my last one and she wasn't much. I was down there when Allison came ashore and I couldn't believe the precipitation. I don't even think that Allison was at hurricane status when she made landfall iirc but that torrential rain was insane nonetheless! Went kayaking on Dickinson Bayou just a couple days later... stupid, stupid, stupid lol! 

Hopefully it won't get too bad up here but I've got a lot of large old trees on my property so I'm a little nervous about that. We're expecting to lose power sometime tonight but we'll see. I know we're going to be on the wet side up here so thankfully I'm not in a low-lying area.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

you guys stay safe...hope y'all were prepared. 

also, beware of the criminal element that tend to come out in times like these.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

So far so good in Katy, there's some rain (nothing terrible) but we are mostly seeing persistent strong wind gusts. We have a stockpile of necessities and grilled up some chicken to keep in the refrigerator as an easy protein snack. The most difficult piece will be how to feed our 4 month old if power goes out.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

My thoughts truly go out to you... having an infant to care for throughout situations like this. I'm really curious what the rain-totals are gonna be by Mon-Tues. 

We haven't yet lost power here. It's slowly been getting windier with some prolonged heavy bands of rain but no notable thunder/ lightning... just more and more steady squalls. Still a long way to go though. I fear that CC area is really having a tough time by now. I'd guess there's gonna be a ton of flooding throughout the state into Sat eve/ Sun morning.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Thanks, we are more nervous about a power outage than anything else; we have fairly good drainage here.


----------



## watson503

I got up and checked a few times through the night but nothing major, the rain has been coming down but thankfully no heavy winds over here. Best of luck to y'all over there in Katy, ThePhilosopher - hopefully y'all don't lose power with your baby over there and things go smooth.


----------



## tedtan

Things are good here in League City so far (south east of Houston), but the retention ponds, bayous, etc are looking pretty full.

But what we're getting here in the Houston area is nothing compared to what Corpus Christie, Victoria, Port Aransas, et. al. are getting. Hopefully everyone pulls through without injury or serious damage to their property.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

wow...looks bad

some already got shot...

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/ho...ice-say/ar-AAqIH00?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=spartanntp

here is a some info i just read...



> Hurricane Harvey, a Category 4 storm, made landfall just after 11 p.m. eastern time on Friday with winds of 130 mph. It's the most powerful storm to hit the U.S. in over a decade, and the most powerful storm to hit Texas since 1961.



the military is there...

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/da...t-texas/ar-AAqIObU?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=spartanntp


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Some twisters a few miles north (10-15) of us earlier this evening, but nothing significantly different here in Katy. 

Allen Parkway is going to be a river again tonight, and Meyerland is likely to be underwater at some point tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## tedtan

Major flooding in the Houston area. It's already worse than TS Allison in half the time. People in 2 story houses are having to swim out a second story window and climb onto their roofs to get out of the water.

I had just under 20 inches of rain at my house last night alone, and another 15-20 inches are forecast over the next few days. (Thats a whole year's worth of rain in less than a week).

Unfortunately, it will get worse before it gets better.


----------



## watson503

It's insane...I just watched a guy on a jet-ski going down 59 on the live local news coverage...parts of 45 look more like a bayou than a freeway and other freeways and feeders are just insanely flooded. This is the worst storm I've ever seen hit Houston - from Alicia to Allison to Ike - this is just insane.


----------



## sezna

stuck in San Antonio while my parents try to fend off the water at our front door. Kills me to be here. I know it is safer here, but I'd much rather fend off a flood with my parents than be safe and hear about it from a group chat.

The water is _so high_. this is insane.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Damn... Hope you guys down in H-Town will fare as well as possible. Last night was rough for a while here... some nasty gusts kept our huge pecan tree dancing around like crazy and making me nervous most of the night. I think that we topped out at around 16" of rain yesterday but we only got about 2" today so that has helped drainage to catch up. Still rescues and evacs going on around us but things seem to be settling down. Colorado will apparently crest here in front of our home around 1pm tomorrow at about 29'. Insane how much water flows down this river at times. Luckily we're well above the banks. 

I swear I pray that this asshole-storm doesn't skip back out into the Gulf and then head up towards Galveston. That could be horrible for so many.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

i love the ocean, but this why i don't live on the south shore or florida


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Agree... although screw the wildfires too haha!


----------



## watson503

Day 3. We just got power back-on over here...It has been raining since 5am or so this morning and no sign of letting-up. I've never seen anything like this.

Houston before and after(during) Harvey:


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ crazy


----------



## BornToLooze

What's crazy, this is the deepest water got in my yard







And this is a couple miles down the road where they are having to take people out by boat.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Pics not working ^^^. Man I wish I knew how an old guitarist-buddy of mine is doing down that way. I haven't talked to him in years but really hope that he and his family are okay. I can't believe that y'all are still getting rain from this thing. At least it's slowly moving east now but still... I feel for you guys down there. 

Stay safe, Jerry.. just in case you're on here.


----------



## tedtan

Earlier today, The Weather Channel mentioned an unofficial report of 52.8 inches of rain in League City over the past two and a half days. Average annual rainfall here is 48 inches. This is expected to be the most costly natural disaster in US history.

So far I've been fine, but many here are not. There are tens of thousands of people in shelters and plenty more who have also lost everything they own except the clothes on their backs.

If you have old clothes, pillows, blankets, cots, sleeping bags, etc. please contact the Red Cross, the JJ Watt Foundation or your charity of choice. These folks can really benefit from whatever you can spare.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

We are fine in Katy as well; however, in the neighborhood across the street people near South Mayde Creek had to be evacuated by boat. We are planning to donate many of our old clothes and bedding as soon as we can safely drive to a shelter to drop it off.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

oh my, 22 confired dead...

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/at...-curfew/ar-AAqVd3k?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=spartanntp


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

been watching the news and its crazy out there...

started affecting us here too as far as gas prices. now we are running out. three different gas stations ran out of gas. i heard earlier in the day the next town over ran out of gas and they were coming over here to fill up. they are not sure when they will get more cause they get it from houston


----------



## High Plains Drifter

We're pretty much dried up over here. One of our larger stations here holds 42,000 gal of reg unleaded on any given day. In the past two days they went down to 3,000 gal on hand. Several hours later they were out. They had some premium unleaded left tonight ( not sure how many gallons) but by the time we got to the pump, that too was all gone. Waited in line for about 40 mins just to leave with an empty tank. 

Unfortunately the shortage was made worse due to people stock-piling. Not sure when we'll be able to get gas again over here. Hopefully sometime next week. I don't expect it to last long although prices may remain high for a while.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Correction to above post. 42,000 gal x 4 tanks... so 168,000 gal. Not sure if they had any fuel deliveries come in last night or not.

We just filled up all 3 vehicles. Not super-long lines... maybe a vehicle or two to wait on at each pump. But we drove by at least two stations that were completely out. We paid $2.39 gal for reg unleaded fwiw.


----------



## tedtan

Yeah, the refineries were offline for a while, so there will be a shortage and higher prices. But supply will probably be back next week and prices should come back down in a couple of weeks, maybe a month.


----------



## Smoked Porter

High Plains Drifter said:


> Unfortunately the shortage was made worse due to people stock-piling. Not sure when we'll be able to get gas again over here. Hopefully sometime next week. I don't expect it to last long although prices may remain high for a while.



This is so goddamn annoying. You'd think that there was never going to be gas again by how a lot of people have reacted. Fucking dopes.

Luckily, I can use the University bus to get around in San Marcos if my tank gets too low. I saw the lines while there were still a couple stations open and noped out of that. Not worth the wait, and it could have been empty by the time I got there.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

It's like when you so much as touch a single ant and then they all begin scurrying around like the sky is falling. I think that things have settled down here even though some stations are still in short supply. Just a shame that so many people down in H-town area are having to start over.


----------



## Smoked Porter

https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/cars/2017/08/31/hurricane-harvey-cars/619785001/

An estimated 300-500k owned vehicles destroyed in Houston, and up to a million total along the gulf coast line. As usual, this will screw the poor the worst, who either couldn't afford full coverage, or had properly maintained and well running older cars, which will have very little value the eyes of insurance companies. This isn't New York, it's way harder to get back to work without a car in Texas.


----------



## Smoked Porter

watson503 said:


>




Did anyone else find the subscribe message combined with the whimsical indie elevator music at the end of this video tacky, or am I just being a grouchy cunt? Just seemed like a bad choice, given the subject matter.


----------



## dmlinger

Prosper, TX. North of Frisco. Suburb livin'


----------



## sezna

guys we have to hang out and play each others' geets


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

bumpin this up to if there is anyone new and to see whats up with the tax crew...


----------



## Cynicanal

Arlington.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Cynicanal said:


> Arlington.



welcome...


----------



## John

Dallas


----------



## Ancestor

1. Mojo Raygun austin
2. Daf57 Whitehouse, a burb of Tyler
3. M3CHK1LLA dfw
4. lurgar houston
5. flint757 South Houston (Clear Lake Area)
6. Razzy Amarillo
7. watson503 Houston
8. JLocrian Arlington
9. shanejohnson02 Texarkana
10. toiletstand el paso
11. rekab Arlington
12. icos211 Dallas/Stephenville
13. Argo Denton (North DFW)
14. Sephiroth952 Forney
15. Thep Dallas (poop)
16. DslDwg Houston
17. BornToLooze Baytown
18. Mendez spring
19. ATOMICxTomato Dallas
20. alexander12014 Seagoville
21. tedtan Houston
22. fretninjadave El Paso
23. ras1988 Laredo
24. remorse is for the dead Houston
25. Mojo Raygun Austin
26. The Reverend Magnolia / Arlington
27. texshred777 Austin
28. gunshow86de Spring
29. Rick Austin
30. nojyeloot Mansfield/Arlington
31. dickandsmithh Fort Worth
32. Ancestor Austin



JeffFromMtl said:


> Hey Texas dudes, this is a long ways off, but I'll be taking a trip to Austin to get tattooed this summer and plan on spending a week or so there. I'm definitely going to fill my face with meat at The Salt Lick, but I need suggestions for anything else that's a must-see/eat/do.
> 
> Thanks.



Go to Vics for some bbq. Go to a gun show if there's one happening. Get ready for someone with a cardboard sign at almost every single left turn. BTW practically every road here is a highway. Check out the Austin Music Co-op which is a very cool rehearsal studio. Be careful when you drive and don't drink and drive. Too much traffic and too many cops. There's an electric go kart track that's pretty cool. Austin Karaoke. Climb up the trail to the 360 bridge. Check out 6th street before 11pm. That's when the college kids come in and ruin it. If you like metal go to Empire Records store. Guarantee you'll love that. Stay off IH35 if you can help it. Took two hours to get to work tonight (midnight) and there's no road work going on! They just have it narrowed to one lane and one truck with blue and reds flashing. It's Oltorf that's blocked (2nd time in a few months. thanks you mothers) which is just south of downtown, which is of course the direction everyone is going. Peel off 35 and take Congress through downtown instead.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

sad news...a fellow Texan has passed

rip Vinnie Paul


----------



## Iron1

Corpus Christi Texas - making metal on the beach


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Iron1 said:


> Corpus Christi Texas - making metal on the beach



welcome to the tx thread...

went on vacation to corpus once and really enjoyed it


----------



## Rick

Howdy gentlemen, how are the Texans doing?


----------



## Iron1

The Houston Texans? Poorly, even though they made it to the playoffs.


----------



## rikomaru

Checking in from Frisco. Why are peiple suspiciously nice here? >_>


----------



## ExplorerMike

I live in Carrollton just outside of Dallas.


----------



## Spicypickles

Lived in Texas my whole life, but now me and the woman are up in Detroit. Gotta chase them dollar bills


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

rikomaru said:


> Checking in from Frisco. Why are peiple suspiciously nice here? >_>



welcome...

most people who are from tx are genuinely friendly....some of that southern hospitality I guess. 




ExplorerMike said:


> I live in Carrollton just outside of Dallas.



welcome 

not a bad area to live


----------



## ExplorerMike

M3CHK1LLA said:


> welcome...
> 
> most people who are from tx are genuinely friendly....some of that southern hospitality I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welcome
> 
> not a bad area to live



Thanks! I like Carrollton a lot. Been here about 10 years now, got in before the housing prices went nuts.


----------



## Rei

Rei in Austin here. Happy fiddlin' dudes!


----------



## Thaeon

Since it got necro rez’d. San Antonio.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Austin.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Thaeon said:


> Since it got necro rez’d. San Antonio.





Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Austin.



belated welcomes...


----------



## Thaeon

M3CHK1LLA said:


> belated welcomes...


Anyone in the San Antonio area looking for a project? Or a guitar player? My drummer recently moved out of state and the future of the band is looking pretty tenuous.


----------

